# suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka



## Marv_ (10. März 2019)

*suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Guten Tag, 

ich habe seit kurzem eine Asus Rog Strix Rtx 2080 und suche ein Spiel, welches die Graka ausnutzt. 

Mir ist vor allem das optische wichtig. Ich weiß das sind nicht viele Infos, aber ich bin sehr offen. 

Monitor: Asus MG279Q -> WQHD 144Hz IPS

Vielen Dank im Vor raus. 

Marv (:


----------



## FetterKasten (10. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Bei Resident Evil 2 kannst du mit vollen Einstellungen deine Graka voll ausnutzen.
Die neueren Tomb Raiders sehen auch sehr cool aus.


----------



## pope82 (10. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

the witcher 3/ battlefield 5/metro exodus
 usw.


----------



## MircoSfot (10. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

The Division 1.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (10. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Metro Exodus, Battlefield 1 und 5 und auch das schon etwas angestaubte Forza Motorsport 7 sieht immer noch toll aus.


----------



## Herbststurm (10. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Forza Horizon 4 sieht klasse aus wenn Du auf Rennspiele stehst. Farcry5 sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## Marv_ (10. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Ich will mal Crysis 3 in den Raum werfen kriegste billig bei einem Keyseller und lutscht immer noch jede Karte aus bei guter Optik  . Fraglich ist auch immer welche CPU du hast und ob diese nicht irgendwann zum Flaschenhals wird, Spiele wie Division ist gerade für ältere CPUs mit 4 Kernen sehr belastend.


----------



## Marv_ (11. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Hab einen Ryzen 7 2700X


----------



## _Berge_ (11. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

Ich werfe einfach Mal Kingdom Come deliverance in den Raum, Mal ein etwas anderes RPG und es sieht echt super aus


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*



Marv_ schrieb:


> Hab einen Ryzen 7 2700X



Musst du halt mal schauen weiß nicht in wie weit Crysis 3 mit so viel Kernen skalliert aber dafür kostet es eben bei Keysellern 5€. Die Karte auszulasten auf jeden Fall kein Problem mit dem Spiel.


----------



## RtZk (11. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Musst du halt mal schauen weiß nicht in wie weit Crysis 3 mit so viel Kernen skalliert aber dafür kostet es eben bei Keysellern 5€. Die Karte auszulasten auf jeden Fall kein Problem mit dem Spiel.



In Crysis ist die CPU das kleinste Problem.


----------



## pope82 (13. März 2019)

*AW: suche optisch schönes Spiel für meine neue Graka*

ich finds irgendwie lustig dass jemand ein spiel für die graka sucht und nicht andersrum


----------

